

BaseCamp is Awesome For Your Startup - ashalabi
http://startupq8.com/2012/09/16/basecamp-is-awesome-for-your-startup/

======
levifig
If you like 37signals that much, you should take their advice and learn one
very important skill: writing.

Not trying to be toxic, but that post is so badly written it hurt my eyes
before I was able to grok the actual content…

~~~
levifig
Tried reading it again, ignoring the glaring typos and I'm now sure the
content has nothing to do with the title. It's a quick/incomplete overview of
Basecamp, with little information on how it does actually benefit startups.

PS: I'm a startup co-founder, we use Basecamp profusely and we love it.

